# Assaulted by a rider



## poetgirlrobin55 (4 mo ago)

Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable *****. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Sorry to hear this happened to you. I am not a fan of the marijuana crowd. You really need a dash camera in your car for these situations. If you had one you could send the recording in and get the passenger banned for life, errr probably… hard to say.

Uber and Lyft have both demonstrated a strong disliking for their drivers so even with the tape they would probably just give him three stars and make sure you don’t get matched again as if that solves anything.

Without some evidence it’s your word against his and if you have been on these forums for some time then you know by now there are just as many crazy drivers as there are passengers.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

A confrontation like this over a couple of dollars of snacks? Totally not worth it… just let him take it and go buy new snacks. Maybe next time you will not be so lucky, and perhaps get shot in the head… just sayin’


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Dash cam? No tip?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m sorry you had to learn a few difficult lessons. Good thing the guy was just high on pot besides otherwise you could be dead. Learn from this and move on without giving away snacks.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> ... I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. _*He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him*_... _*This had been going on for about 10 minutes*_.
> ... and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Why bother with the snacks in the first place? 
The free snacks, bottled-water, and aux-cords went out of style a few years ago.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow drivers still carry snacks may I ask why, I don't even carry gum I don't carry mints I don't offer water for passengers I don't even carry tissue for passengers but though I have some they're welcome to it if they want it but I don't carry it for them, I don't even offer to change the music, I either play classical rock are classical piano and violin that's it if they request I have YouTube music I can easily change it but I don't offer it, I know a few of you here are probably shocked that I don't do all that stuff haven't done that in several years.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Same


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I am at a loss to why you didn't actually call the police and immediately file a report with uber, and for god sakes get a reliable dash cam that video records inside the car with audio, God forbid if you had to punch this guy in the face, in the news you would just been some crazy uber driver hitting some dude in your car over some snacks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I am at a loss to why you didn't actually call the police and immediately file a report with uber, and for god sakes get a reliable dash cam that video records inside the car with audio, God forbid if you had to punch this guy in the face, in the news you would just been some crazy uber driver hitting some dude in your car over some snacks.


The police are a little too busy to deal with a snack basket thief.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Next time let him have the basket in the snacks it's not worth risking injury or worse over a basket and snacks


----------



## Cerebral (5 mo ago)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


You should stop being naïve. The naïveté won’t get you farther in this business.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mistake number 1
Don't bother giving customers free stuff. I had $50 in tips friday night/saturday morning (I can't draw the line) and I didnt' give shit for free. I'm also a prick and I also garuntee the shitbox I drove isn't as nice of a vehicle as yours. People tip what they tip, regardless of what you do. Giving snacks will cause this sort of problem, with no real increase in tips. Sorry but you had it coming. Lesson learned, stop giving snacks.

Mistake number 2
You didn't have a dash camera. I'd have the incident uploaded to a private youtube to send to uber support by now, plus i'd have made it public by now just because the guy is a huge asshole. He deserved the public shame of the incident trending on youtube. Uber won't deactivate you for being a victim if you can prove it. Unless you self defensed someone in the head with a weapon.

Note #1.
The app states you have been sent several complaints and your account is at risk of deactivation.

This is a stanrdard form letter, it was written a long time ago by a pyschologist with the intent of shaming "insert name here" into behaving. Probobly originally written years ago.

Note #2
Your account is at risk of deactivation. if you can't prove you did nothing wrong uber assumes you did wrong.


Note #3, I'm glad your safe, these issues can escalate out of nowhere, and people get hurt. Use this as a learning experience. I'm not saying any of this to be mean, We're trying to help you with the three goals of this job.

1. Get home safe
2. Stay out of legal trouble
3. make some money.

Those are your three goals, *in that order*. Prioritize your goals, uber's (the companies) goals aren't your own. They won't have your back, and they have no trust in you, your prior reputation with them means nothing. If you're getting home safe, staying out of legal trouble and making money that means that you're doing the job correctly. The customer is not always right.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I’m sorry you had to learn a few difficult lessons. Good thing the guy was just high on pot besides otherwise you could be dead. Learn from this and move on without giving away snacks.


Maybe a smack!


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Stop giving out snack before you get sued by a malicious passenger and keep yourself safe with a dash cam, please!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

To the OP, if you really want to have snacks for your pax, then do as this driver does. But don’t obstruct the view of your windshield










Toocutetofail said:


> Stop giving out snack before you get sued by a malicious passenger and keep yourself safe with a dash cam, please!


So now people will get sued over giving someone a snack? SMH


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Invisible said:


> To the OP, if you really want to have snacks for your pax, then do as this driver does. But don’t obstruct the view of your windshield
> View attachment 677193
> 
> 
> ...


Why no flaming hot cheetos or doritos? SMH


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Toocutetofail said:


> Why no flaming hot cheetos or doritos? SMH


Yes the flaming hot Cheetos are the best!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OP.
Marijuana does not make people act like that.
There was another drug on board there.

It doesn't say where you driving.
Chicago? NYC? Some other piss hole I bet.
And you are feeding the hood rats?

Are you female?
Doing this job as a female?
Oh, you asking for it.
Aren't there any men in your life that will forbid you from risking your life for pennies?
Nobody that loves you enough to tell you to stop?

You in the wrong business baby,
Become a social worker -- you're gonna get hurt.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> OP.
> Marijuana does not make people act like that.
> There was another drug on board there.
> 
> ...


Pot gives you the munchies if you have lot of it. This pax didn’t do anything major, except stole snacks and at first refused to get out. Some pax refuse to get out, whether they’re on drugs or not.

A Social Worker is just as dangerous, going into clients homes and transporting clients. And often they deal with clients who are domestic violence offenders.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> OP.
> Marijuana does not make people act like that.
> There was another drug on board there.
> 
> ...



Wrong Marijuana does make some people act as horrible people especially some of the new synthetic Marijuana being sold around.
It's been in the news.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Invisible said:


> The police are a little too busy to deal with a snack basket thief.


One of the charges is trespassing, I don't know what the charges called for trying to wrestle with the driver's property which clearly did not belong to the passenger, and there's probably even a charge of assault, the charges will be the same if any of these events took place in your house from somebody who you've already told to leave your home, as I said the first one is trespassing, don't think it's different because it's in a car.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> One of the charges is trespassing, I don't know what the charges called for trying to wrestle with the driver's property which clearly did not belong to the passenger, and there's probably even a charge of assault, the charges will be the same if any of these events took place in your house from somebody who you've already told to leave your home, as I said the first one is trespassing, don't think it's different because it's in a car.


An assault charge would be ludicrous. The pax never touched the driver. Did the pax assault the bags of chips? The cops would laugh in the driver’s face. Maybe they’d offer the pax a donut.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Invisible said:


> An assault charge would be ludicrous. The pax never touched the driver. Did the pax assault the bags of chips? The cops would laugh in the driver’s face. Maybe they’d offer the pax a donut.


The driver himself put a assault in the title of this thrend, the driver himself threatened to call the police for what is trespassing, the driver says himself he fought for the bowl and the snacks, so if the rider had any one time touch the driver's hands or arms it's assault.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> I keep snacks in my car for my riders.


That was your first mistake 

Rule #1 for drivers:
No snacks, no mints, no water bottles, no auxiliary cord, and no leering/gawking.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Wrong Marijuana does make some people act as horrible people especially some of the new synthetic Marijuana being sold around.
> It's been in the news.


Marijuana does not make people act like this.
They don't have the energy.

"Synthetic" MJ is not MJ.
It's been in the news.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> That was your first mistake
> 
> Rule #1 for drivers:
> No snacks, no mints, no water bottles, no auxiliary cord, and no leering/gawking.


Oh my God we agree on something, especially the auxiliary cable, my MKZ doesn't even have an auxiliary input so it's not even an option, even though I had a few passengers insist this car must have one somewhere no sorry no auxiliary input,

And I won't even change the music on short rides, I wonder if passengers realize how annoying that is, you're only going one to three miles down the street they think I'm supposed to change my music, and even when I do offer to let them change the music, long trips only, no hardcore hip hop whatsoever.

No one's changed it from the 2cellos, for one to three mile trip down the street.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> The driver himself put a assault in the title of this thrend, the driver himself threatened to call the police for what is trespassing, the driver says himself he fought for the bowl and the snacks, so if the rider had any one time touch the driver's hands or arms it's assault.


Yes, but in her post, she mentions nothing of an actual assault. The profile of OP states she is a woman not a man. 

The pax grabbing the basket of snacks and her trying to get it back does NOT constitute assault. There was no threat of bodily harm.

A pax who was high had the munchies. End of story.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Marijuana does not make people act like this.
> They don't have the energy.
> 
> "Synthetic" MJ is not MJ.
> It's been in the news.


LOL you on drugs.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Spam....


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

You know where the guy lives now. Do I need to say more.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's go through what I know.

If the customer smelled like cat piss and was tweaky AF i'd suspect meth. Not really the case. OP says he smelled weed.



If OP got his ass kicked by the guy in some epic and royal fashion followed by punching through a windshield for taking the snacks I'd suspect weed mixed with PCP/angel dust.



This sounds like just a combination of booze and pot.

Booze being the most prevelant "asshole" drug I can think of. It's also mixed with booze far more than any other drug.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Submit your dashcam video to the company.
Get a dashcam if you drive at night and don’t have one.
If you want terrible passengers to be rare, don’t drive at night.
Don’t do the snack thing or any other free stuff.
Don’t make any form of physical contact with a passenger, like trying to grab your stuff out of their hands.
Call the police right away if they don’t leave when told. Don’t wait ten minutes or ten seconds.
Report problem passengers immediately. Win the race before they report you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> LOL you on drugs.


Of course.
So what.


----------



## maynard james (5 mo ago)

stop handing out snacks. i give my pax nothing except a ride to their destination. also remember the rule of 3. ask them once. tell them once. then show them. life is too short to be wasting 10 minutes with a druggie.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

1. Never and I mean never argue with a customer and just finish the job and let them leave and then file a complaint with the ride share you are using.

2.Never and I mean never offer drinks nor snacks and just drive!

Do Taxi Cabs offer this?

No, so stop trying to be a chauffeur and be a Cab 🚕 driver instead!

3. You brought this onto yourself by being reckless and why I write this is because you try to do something you are not good at even with a five star rating and the reality is you need to be a driver and control the conversation and never and I mean never result in a argument.

He wanted the snacks?

Then let him have them and move on!


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


I think the rider was high on more than pot. Your rider's behavior was identical to my meth-addicted brother.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I think the rider was high on more than pot. Your rider's behavior was identical to my meth-addicted brother.


Yeup.
Pot heads don't have the energy for that.
When I'm high I like my munchies, for sure.
But, I am NOT going to fight for em.

I have a physically demanding job, and when I get home I am ready for a hot shower, a hot meal and my easy chair.
Burn a bowl to top it off and I can hardly move.
Fight? No way.

"Honey, hand me that bag of chips will ya?''


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Wrong Marijuana does make some people act as horrible people especially some of the new synthetic Marijuana being sold around.
> It's been in the news.


synthetic Marijuana is NOT marijuana


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yeup.
> Pot heads don't have the energy for that.
> When I'm high I like my munchies, for sure.
> But, I am NOT going to fight for em.
> ...


Yes but you’re older. While pot does mellow you most people out, it doesn’t always do that for everyone. And pax wasn’tfighting with driver. He just grabbed the basket. My grandma could’ve done just that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Yes but you’re older. While pot does mellow you most people out, it doesn’t always do that for everyone. And pax wasn’tfighting with driver. He just grabbed the basket. My grandma could’ve done just that.


Even when I was younger ...
My favorite PARTY drug was cocaine.
Loved it. 

But, if the coke got too intensive and I needed to rest ... pot would bring me down.

Ya just don't see potheads bouncing off the walls ... they melted into the couch with a bag of chips watching Gilligan's Island reruns.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Even when I was younger ...
> My favorite PARTY drug was cocaine.
> Loved it.
> 
> ...


Never did coke nor have I ever wanted to. I hear what you’re saying. I just don’t think grabbing a basket of snacks sounds like such a big confrontation. Now if OP said she was sucker punched before pax grabbed snacks, that would be different.

OP seems to have disappeared, so for all we know it’s just another random troll fictional story.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Never did coke nor have I ever wanted to. I hear what you’re saying. I just don’t think grabbing a basket of snacks sounds like such a big confrontation. Now if OP said she was sucker punched before pax grabbed snacks, that would be different.
> 
> OP seems to have disappeared, so for all we know it’s just another random troll fictional story.


I know I did some damage with that stuff.
But .... lol .... it was worth it.

I could tell some stories ... sometimes I do too.

But, I have smoked a lot of weed. Lots.
And I've been around a lot of people who have smoked a lot of weed.
And I have never seen anyone get overly energetic with that stuff on board.

In fact, I don't partake at all during the day because I want to be on my feet, active, thinking ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I know I did some damage with that stuff.
> But .... lol .... it was worth it.
> 
> I could tell some stories ... sometimes I do too.
> ...


Sometimes though our world would be better if people just smoked a joint and chilled. Too many are so unhinged now.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Of course.
> So what.


Uber should require drug testing of all drivers.. As we see so many drive so poorly.


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

thepukeguy said:


> Sorry to hear this happened to you. I am not a fan of the marijuana crowd. You really need a dash camera in your car for these situations. If you had one you could send the recording in and get the passenger banned for life, errr probably… hard to say.
> 
> Uber and Lyft have both demonstrated a strong disliking for their drivers so even with the tape they would probably just give him three stars and make sure you don’t get matched again as if that solves anything.
> 
> Without some evidence it’s your word against his and if you have been on these forums for some time then you know by now there are just as many crazy drivers as there are passengers.


u could have denied the ride due to the fact he wreaked of marijuana


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Ignore Uber. Don't drive for weeks, if not months and they will send you bonuses like $50 - $250 for completing small amounts of trips.

If you stay off for a few weeks then the bonuses are like $50

And extra $50 in a few hours pays for a lot of gas. During this time if you must Rideshare, then use Lyft.

Then after a couple of months turn Uber back on and ignore Lyft for a couple of months. For sure Lyft pays and offers the higher bonuses to get back on the road for them


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Also newbie Do not be so quick to accept every ride. Before beginning trip say hello, gives you a brief moment to see how they reply. I am not saying cancel ride and due to unruly behavior because they don't answer your hello like your personal cheerleader. But if you see they are mentally off, by now you know all money is not good money, and your Shalum should be worth more than $5-$10 ???

Canceling a ride for rudeness, people being a risk to you should not happen daily.... should not really happen weekly, but probably sometimes once a week....or every other week.

You are providing a service. Independent contractor. You have to teach the algorithm what you will and won't accept. I have been at the airport waiting and have had pings for pick ups at a distance no one else wanted. 

Sometimes it was way worth it to pick up people who other drivers turned downed, but be wise


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ignore Uber. Don't drive for weeks, if not months and they will send you bonuses like $50 - $250 for completing small amounts of trips.
> 
> If you stay off for a few weeks then the bonuses are like $50
> 
> ...


I got $250 for 5 trips


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

1st off, get a dash cam to protect yourself. 

2nd, when any situation arises, you need to contact Lyft/Uber immediately and get your side of the story out before they do. 

3rd, don't let little stuff bother you. So he took your snacks and opened them all, yes that sux but you have them there for people to take. Rate him accordingly if you believe he did it to be an a$$h0le and move on. If you're continously getting complaints and you think none of them are your fault, you may want to reavulate what your doing wrong.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

As someone that started doing Uber in 2014, I was doing the water and snack thing even had a lighted tray in the center console, I used to like to put a whole lot of Jolly Ranchers in the tray for my passengers, one day I look back in my tray was empty after I'd already filled it, don't have too many snacks available that is going to be a big dollar loss if somebody takes them all, also as stated by several others here including me always report incidents to Uber no matter how small they may seem, because if they have an issue with you they're probably going to make their own report or give you a one-star, and unlike some here I do take the rating system seriously, for example Uber has the 4.85 requirements to rent a tesla, 4.85 is there for a reason, there's no reason for a driver to drop below 4.85 if below 4.85 and stay there driver is below 4.85 for a reason,

Yeah I'm actually saying I would have let him have to snacks, and told him to have a good night,

I would also suggest you carry pepper spray if God forbid you ever have a physical confrontation with somebody in your car, and yes I have used it in the car twice and I know people here are going to argue you don't want to pepper spray in your car, well what else are you going to carry with you a knife or a gun, driving taxi I carry pepper spray and a knife,

And I know Uber has their rules, and I'm not saying I actually still carry pepper spray and a knife, I'm stating what I did in taxi, what you do and what I may or may not do currently is our personal choice for our safety,

If you decide to get pepper spray, do a couple of test shots with it so you understand the flow of a stream so you can be ready to use it properly, and be advised that some people will still try and swing on you even if they can't see.


----------



## ShaderX (7 mo ago)

Riders don't know u get paid 50% of the fare and also assume your car is uber's car and your snacks are free because they are also provided by uber. Mix in a lowlife with a gun and u can quickly be on the news as "another uber driver shot dead".

Snacks are a thing of the past. Depending on the market, u need either a tazer or a gun, dash cam and a lot of common sense. But then again, the argument will always be.... WHY BOTHER driving for uber doing slum pickups. U wanna lose your life? Unless u get a thrill out of it !!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ShaderX said:


> argument will always be.... WHY BOTHER driving for uber doing slum pickups. U wanna lose your life?


The argument really is ... why bother risking your life for pennies.
Is that all your life is worth?


----------



## ShaderX (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> The argument really is ... why bother risking your life for pennies.
> Is that all your life is worth?


Those who bother know how to milk it! I am doing it part time 1 or 2 trips with DF 30 miles away going back home commute to fuel my burger king addiction lol. Works ok for me but I definitely don't have the smarts nor will to milk it real good like some others do.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ShaderX said:


> Those who bother know how to milk it! I am doing it part time 1 or 2 trips with DF 30 miles away going back home commute to fuel my burger king addiction lol. Works ok for me but I definitely don't have the smarts nor will to milk it real good like some others do.


Well, I believe it is important for a man to know 1) his limitations, and 2) his value.









Best of luck to you.


----------



## James s914 (Nov 25, 2021)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Stop giving away free stuff,,,just give a pleasant ride and be kind,,,also snacks are more of a nuisance to clean up,,get a dashcam and always stay calm ,don't match anger with anger


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Thread is too long so didn't read. But I know the story from living it and hearing of it here numerous times. Simply don't give out freebies.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber X pay rates have never been high enough to justify giving freebies, even in the early days (2013-14) before all the pay cuts. Travis the Terrible Kalanick and the liars at Lyft (John Zimmer and Logan Green) concocted the idea that rideshare drivers should offer freebies out of their own pockets.

Given the fact that most markets are paying 1970s taxi rates, offering freebies is sheer madness.

Taxi drivers have never given freebies.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A confrontation like this over a couple of dollars of snacks? Totally not worth it… just let him take it and go buy new snacks. Maybe next time you will not be so lucky, and perhaps get shot in the head… just sayin’


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Delete


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Uber X pay rates have never been high enough to justify giving freebies, even in the early days (2013-14) before all the pay cuts. Travis the Terrible Kalanick and the liars at Lyft (John Zimmer and Logan Green) concocted the idea that rideshare drivers should offer freebies out of their own pockets.
> 
> Given the fact that most markets are paying 1970s taxi rates, offering freebies is sheer madness.
> 
> Taxi drivers have never given freebies.


I offered freebies to my taxi customers but only those who were going on $100 plus runs, I kept them in the trunk of my Crown Vic I would for example give out beer on Friday Saturday night to people that were going on long trips yes perfectly legal in a taxi but I don't give out free snacks anymore in Uber, if it's a long trip going from like Inland Empire to Orange County LAX John Wayne Airport if they want to stop at 7-Eleven perfectly okay but I don't have freebies.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I offered freebies to my taxi customers but only those who were going on $100 plus runs, I kept them in the trunk of my Crown Vic I would for example give out beer on Friday Saturday night to people that were going on long trips yes perfectly legal in a taxi but I don't give out free snacks anymore in Uber, if it's a long trip going from like Inland Empire to Orange County LAX John Wayne Airport if they want to stop at 7-Eleven perfectly okay but I don't have freebies.


You were a rare exception.

When I said "never" I meant virtually never. It's poetic license.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> You were a rare exception.
> 
> When I said "never" I meant virtually never. It's poetic license.


It was about four or five of us that did the beer in the ice cooler in the trunk of the crown vic, generated lots of tips for us, in the Inland Empire if you work downtown Riverside area a lot of the trips were very short so the tips were not very good so I saw a few of the other drivers doing the beer thing and I started doing it, and there was even a few other drivers that kept a tray in their front seat for the snacks but they sold most of them they did not give them out for free unless they were going on very long runs as I was doing,

In the Inland Empire the taxi set up is different than it is in most major cities, we rented the taxi weekly for around $500 a week a little more a little less depending on who you rent it from, the meter was not recorded whatsoever there's no print out there's no read out at all, the meter is just a reference for the customer, and we could do our own thing so basically you could drive your taxi like any TCP car I did arranged pickups schedule pickups personals even did some Hells on the on the street not traditional usually on a busy hot day I will pull up to a bus stop or something and say hey you going to the mall, or downtown Riverside yeah well give me 5 or 10 bucks and I'll drive you a few miles down the street I actually miss those days.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> That was your first mistake
> 
> Rule #1 for drivers:
> No snacks, no mints, no water bottles, no auxiliary cord, and no leering/gawking.


I always found it so wild when people did this after the first pay cuts around what was it, 2015? The UP.net of back then coulda told you it was already no longer worth it!


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

no snacks, no water, no cell phone chargers, and no you can't change the music. Just a safe ride from point a to point b and some pleasant conversation if you want it


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I think the addition of the phone chargers give a nice wow factor and it cost you down there nothing to provide it, and don't give me the crap about the cables wear out don't buy your cables at the 99 cent store.









This charging unit and cables works well for most all devices,
It has five connection, it has three at the 12 volt socket and two at the backseat extension.








Amazon.com: [Upgraded] Multi Charger Cable, 2Pack 6ft Nylon Braided Universal 3 in 1 Multiple Ports Devices USB Charging Cord with Gold-Plated Type C/Micro USB Connectors for Phones Tablets (Charging Only) : Electronics


Buy [Upgraded] Multi Charger Cable, 2Pack 6ft Nylon Braided Universal 3 in 1 Multiple Ports Devices USB Charging Cord with Gold-Plated Type C/Micro USB Connectors for Phones Tablets (Charging Only): USB Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: 5 Multi USB Car Charger, Car Charger Adapter, USB Car Charger for Multiple Devices, 12V USB Charger Multi Port, Car Charger Cigarette Lighter Adapter USB Charger with 5FT Cable for Back Seat Charging : Cell Phones & Accessories


Buy 5 Multi USB Car Charger, Car Charger Adapter, USB Car Charger for Multiple Devices, 12V USB Charger Multi Port, Car Charger Cigarette Lighter Adapter USB Charger with 5FT Cable for Back Seat Charging: Automobile Chargers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I think the addition of the phone chargers give a nice wow factor and it cost you down there nothing to provide it, and don't give me the crap about the cables wear out don't buy your cables at the 99 cent store.
> View attachment 677457
> 
> 
> ...


People steal charging cables here and the $7 cable was more than the $5 ride.... after several got stolen I stopped replacing them


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

priusorlando said:


> People steal charging cables here and the $7 cable was more than the $5 ride.... after several got stolen I stopped replacing them


If you actually look closely at my setup they can't steal the cable


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> If you actually look closely at my setup they can't steal the cable


my setup was similar. the usb plugs were inside the center console storage box. you would get the asshole that would just yank on it on the way out. they either got it to pull through the center console or destroyed it trying. either way I was out a cable... after a few times I was done replacing them


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

priusorlando said:


> my setup was similar. the usb plugs were inside the center console storage box. you would get the ***** that would just yank on it on the way out. they either got it to pull through the center console or destroyed it trying. either way I was out a cable... after a few times I was done replacing them


Well then you had a sucky setup sorry for you


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Well then you had a sucky setup sorry for you


not the setup that was the problem... sucky passengers is the problem.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

priusorlando said:


> not the setup that was the problem... sucky passengers is the problem.


As I said I feel for you sorry to hear that sounds like you're in a very bad area, but my 7 years doing Uber I've never had a cable stolen, and the setup I have now the cable is double knotted, they would actually have to pull the cable and go through two knots in the cable to actually pull it out and it will be a lot of work the way it's rooted under the center console they can't just take my cable.


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> As I said I feel for you sorry to hear that sounds like you're in a very bad area, but my 7 years doing Uber I've never had a cable stolen, and the setup I have now the cable is double knotted, they would actually have to pull the cable and go through two knots in the cable to actually pull it out and it will be a lot of work the way it's rooted under the center console they can't just take my cable.


makes no difference anymore, I just don't have cables to try and steal. I haven't had a cable in the car for 4 years now and I still have a 4.98 rating so just not buying anymore.


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ignore Uber. Don't drive for weeks, if not months and they will send you bonuses like $50 - $250 for completing small amounts of trips.
> 
> If you stay off for a few weeks then the bonuses are like $50
> 
> ...


Dont listen to him this doesnt happen


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Having sweet and salty snacks was not a good idea for a pot head like him. The temptation was just too much. Honey attracts bears and that could really cause problems so please don’t do that either.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

actappingntesting said:


> Dont listen to him this doesnt happen


They offered me $250 for five rides, are you calling me a liar also


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@Uberyouber no "SPAM" post on this gem?

This has you written all over it;

New member ✅️

Triggering story ✅️

One post ✅️

Never seen again ✅️


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

OP, any outcome? 1 hit wonder and that's all she wrote?


----------



## Cat1015 (Nov 17, 2019)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Damn, high people are usually chill. He must’ve been drunk too. Also, why didn’t you report him first?


----------



## LBC5.17 (May 19, 2019)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Just seeing your original post. Sorry this happened. I am part of the Massachusetts Independent Drivers Guild. Not sure where you are but there are guilds in IL, CT, NJ and NY (the original since 2016). It supports drivers. Always get ahead of the passenger complaint by reaching out to Uber for help and report the passenger. Even with a waiting passenger, you need to protect you. We have many drivers with similar experiences, 5 stars and 1000s of rides and the complaint results in a deactivation. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

The only snacks I keep in my car are made by Winchester, and i keep them in a dispenser made by Smith & Wesson for occasions like this.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

James s914 said:


> Stop giving away free stuff,,,just give a pleasant ride and be kind,,,also snacks are more of a nuisance to clean up,,get a dashcam and always stay calm ,don't match anger with anger


I have 3 dashcams. One points forward, one points out the back and the other is IR in-cab. I also have stikers on inside of tinted windows that state that.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Merc49 said:


> The only snacks I keep in my car are made by Winchester, and i keep them in a dispenser made by Smith & Wesson for occasions like this.


Likewise


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

You guys are ****ing ******ed. Clearly this is a troll post. Jesus christ it has all the makings of a ridiculous plot, an inaccurate title, and things dont add up.

Noones stupid enough to give away free snacks anymore. Plus, NO PAX is going to act like this, high or not. You blew it when you said he opened every bag and tried each one. Yea ****ing right.

Maybe if they told this story 10 years ago id believe it.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Seriously, there is a lot wrong here. To everyone reading this, please learn to value the safety and protect your peace of mind by vetoing rides at the SLIGHTEST hint of POSSIBLE trouble. It will save you a lot of headaches/stress/gray hairs in the end. If you've been driving long enough, you know exactly what signs to watch out for. If you're new to driving rideshare please, please, please for Pete's sake- listen for and TRUST your gut. Reject/cancel any ride that may even possibly be trouble. YOU must value your safety- please stop waiting for Uber/Lyft to value it for you. If my car had an eject button, passengers would be launched from my vehicle without a thought. I sleep like a baby at night and I have more than my fair share of ride requests in the market I drive in. Haven't lost a thing- especially my peace.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Merc49 said:


> The only snacks I keep in my car are made by Winchester, and i keep them in a dispenser made by Smith & Wesson for occasions like this.


----------



## Dwayne B (Aug 10, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> 1. Never and I mean never argue with a customer and just finish the job and let them leave and then file a complaint with the ride share you are using.
> 
> 2.Never and I mean never offer drinks nor snacks and just drive!
> 
> ...


The OP stated the PAC opened all the snacks anyway why would you fight over a bunch of opened snacks that are useless to anyone except the dirtbag that opened them all ...and I would never give anything except a ride a a cheers to these new age PAX ..they rarely tip anything worth while and always think they are doing the driver a favor by being whiny little children who think 80 cents to a buck and a half a mile is somehow some huge amount of cash to get a ride in a newer model vehicle ...this gig already sucks drivers that do all this extra nonsense are only gaining themselves a bigger tax deduction with no actual increase in wages/tips ...spend the snack money on a dashcam and look for a better gif ASAP this is not a long term gig in most areas of the country


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waznboi03 said:


> You guys are ****ing ******ed. Clearly this is a troll post. Jesus christ it has all the makings of a ridiculous plot, an inaccurate title, and things dont add up.
> 
> Noones stupid enough to give away free snacks anymore. Plus, NO PAX is going to act like this, high or not. You blew it when you said he opened every bag and tried each one. Yea ****ing right.
> 
> Maybe if they told this story 10 years ago id believe it.


I agree and OP only did one post.


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I agree and OP only did one post.


lol this reminds me of all the ****ing Quora troll posts like
"My daughter is 18 and still lives at home... How do i tell her that its time for "The bird to leave its nest"??"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waznboi03 said:


> lol this reminds me of all the ****ing Quora troll posts like
> "My daughter is 18 and still lives at home... How do i tell her that its time for "The bird to leave its nest"??"


Hahaha but on Quora those probably are real since majority of 18 year olds still live at home.

This site goes in waves with trolls. They seem to come all at once, and then stop, kind of like Uber pings.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

only idiots would be a taxi driver...

when you can simply pick up bags and drop them off at people's doors perfectly safely for the same $..


----------



## LagunabobB (Sep 14, 2015)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


----------



## LagunabobB (Sep 14, 2015)

poetgirlrobin55 said:


> Tonight I had a Rider who smelled of marijuana and was quite high. I keep snacks in my car for my riders. This rider decided to open all of the snacks in the basket to try a bite of each one. When I asked him not to do that he got belligerent. When I pulled up to his destination he refused to leave the vehicle. After asking him several times to please get out of the vehicle because I had another Rider waiting in queue he finally got out of my car taking my entire basket of snacks with him. I asked him to please return those snacks and the basket but he told me he had opened all of them so they were his. He got back into the car and begin eating again. I told him that he had to get out of the car so I could leave and if he would not exit the vehicle I would call him the police. I reached to the back seat and grabbed the basket to bring it to the front seat. He grabbed the basket back and fought me for it. I finally wrestled it away from him and asked him once again to get out of my car. This had been going on for about 10 minutes. The writer became agitated and stated that I was stealing his phone and his belongings by making him get out of the car. I told him I was not stealing anything I just wanted him out. At that point he started screaming at me and calling me names. He slammed my door still screaming at me and calling me a miserable ***. I locked the doors and drove off as quickly as possible. Now when I get on the app I am seeing that a complaint has been made against me for making a rider uncomfortable. The app also states that I have been sent several complaints, but this is the first one I have seen, I still show a 5 star rating and they are stating that my account is at risk of being deactivated. What can be done at this point?


Dont buy snacks. why spend your money on stuff for riders that you will probably see only once. all that does is benefit Uber as promotions paid for by you. I don't provide anything for riders. why should I spend my money on something that I will receive no benefit from. No water, snacks, gum, candy, nothing. If you keep doing that youre a sucker.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> The only snacks I keep in my car are made by Winchester, and i keep them in a dispenser made by Smith & Wesson for occasions like this.


Glocktreats?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

STRIDERr said:


> only idiots would be a taxi driver...
> 
> when you can simply pick up bags and drop them off at people's doors perfectly safely for the same $..


Dogs?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

waznboi03 said:


> lol this reminds me of all the ****ing Quora troll posts like
> "My daughter is 18 and still lives at home... How do i tell her that its time for "The bird to leave its nest"??"


Time to take a cue from nature...when the young Bald Eagles are old enough....the mother kicks them out of the nest. 

Kick her out...she'll figure out how to fly.

Chris


----------



## groovycora (6 mo ago)

I agree no snacks and get a dashcam! Too many grown ups eat like a 3 year old and it's nasty. I don't need the mess in my car. Additionally if this is not a troll post were your snacks really worth risking a personal injury or worse? I have decided recently to not drive in isolated places but stay in the city. Where I live is a mid size city and once you leave...cows and more cows. At least drive to a public place, get out and then tell him your not going to accept the ride. And if they act threatening or physical call 911. Almost anyone would leave at that point. But if it continued you would have at least have something documented and press charges, if you wanted to. I am a gun owner and it is against policy to carry one while Ubering. But I have thought about it. What keeps me on the fence in that choice is it could quickly escalate into something much worse. I do carry mace however that has an ink dye to identify the person. Hope I never have to use it!


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Offer snacks AFTER you confirm rider is not the marijuana crowd. 
Discrimination is a valuable tool.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Lets be honest. 
Who wouldn't throw down over a bag of Cool Ranch Doritos. 
Especially after getting high off of some Sour Diesel.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Same


Ditto


This driver takes the Guber Driver of the Year award, come on ONLY OFFER RIDES! Whats wrong with you?🤯🚩🏳️‍🌈


----------



## BuccaneerBruce (Mar 18, 2018)

I have never had a rider try any of that with me. I let them know they and I are being recorded.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

BuccaneerBruce said:


> I have never had a rider try any of that with me. I let them know they and I are being recorded.


Really. I let them know there is no recording. At all. Get it?

Chris


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Dogs?



Id rather get bit by a dog than stabbed to death


----------

